# When do Coyotes Mate and when do they have their pups



## cyotekilla

When do Coyotes mate?? And during what months do they have their pups?? And Is it wise to use a female invite call to attract males or dominant females??


----------



## weasle414

Someone just told me, on here I may add, from March to late July. Don't hunt them then... you're just killing next years batch. Dangit, now I can't remember who told me......


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY

Coyotes in my area normally mate form january to late march... And when they have their pups is in summer i think but i could be wrong... And yes it is successful to use a female coyote courting call during these times...

Hope that helps!

HJ


----------



## fingerz42

yeah as i been told its late january through feb to early march.


----------



## Brad.T

Steve Allen the former Furbearer Manangement Supervisor came and talked at the classic this year and i was able to sit and pick his brain for about three hours. He said that a good average date for a Coyotes birthday in ND is April 12. mating can start in mid Jaanuary but it usually starts in the week of Feb 10-20

Hope this helps


----------



## Plainsman

The first pups show up about April 1st. What is the gestation period again? I think it's 60 days for most canids.


----------



## Danny B

Every thing you ever wanted to know about a coyote ( Canis Latrans )

Head and body 32 - 37 in. Tail 11 - 16 in. wt. 20-50 lbs. Tail held down between hind legs when running.

Has lived more then 18 years in captivity. Normally dens in ground but often uses other shelter. usually not more then 6 miles from water.

Gestation peroid 60-63 days. Pups are born April - May average 5 to 10 pups.

Coyotes are chiefly nocturnal but may abroad at anytime. Coyotes can run more then 40 mph for short distances.

Hunting route normally 10 miles but well move up to 100 miles. Eyeshine greenish gold with a white light. Skull has 42 teeth, there are 8 mammae.

Coyotes live in 49 of the 50 states.

A personal note. Most of the serious coyote hunters don't hunt coyotes durning the denning season unless they are having problems with them.


----------



## Fallguy

Danny

That didn't do it for me. I want to know more. 8)

Thanks for the info. :beer:


----------



## Danny B

lol...ok, I need to go buy a book. :lol:


----------



## DOGKILLR

Danny said:Coyotes can run more then 40 mph for short distances.

And 80 mph when shot at!!!! :lol:


----------

